# ein wirkliches PVP - MMORPG



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

wieso gibt es sowas nicht? ihr könnt mich alle zuflamen wie ihr wollt aber es gibt quasi keins.

richtig geil war Shadowbane (hier in D kaum verbreitet) überall RPK, eigene Städte bauen, gegenerische Städte zerstören. PVP ohne ende. superschnelles leveln, um gleich wieder pvp machen zu können

DAOC hat mir auch noch gut gefallen.

wieso kommt denn da nichts mehr?


----------



## bfgc-lite (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn du "richtiges" PvP haben möchtest, bleiben fast nur Shooter. 
Dort gibt es "nur" verschiedene Waffen, maximal noch simple Klassen, von denen sich schnell die besten und beliebtesten herrauskristallisieren und ab dem Punkt gibt es keine bessere Ausrüstung/Rüstung und keine wesentlichen Boni mehr.
Ab dort zählt nur noch Teamplay und Geschick.

PvP in MMOs ist meiner Meinung nach, durch die komplexität einer größeren Anzahl an Charakteren/Klassen die auf individuelle Langzeitentwicklung durch den Spieler ausgelegt sind, nur bedingt möglich.
Das macht Balancing für 1on1 fast unmöglich und das Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip erfordert immer eine Mindestanzahl an bestimmten Charakteren/Klassen.
Was in der heutigen Zeit mit den kurzen Entwicklungszeiten für Spiele immer mehr zum Hindernis für die Entwickler wird, denn PvP für alle Spielteilnehmer "angenehm und fair" zu Balancen ist ein langwieriger Prozess, der sehr, sehr viele Arbeitsstunden verschlingt.
Das kann man nur durch Vereinfachung der Mechaniken verkürzen, was aber unterm Strich durch langweiligeres Gameplay für den Einzelnen wieder uninteressanter wird.
Zudem ist ein schwerwiegendes Problem, das die Leute heut zu Tage zum Teil gezielt nach Exploits suchen um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen.
Dinge die Anfang bis Mitte der letzten Dekade verpönt waren und heute schlicht weg dazu gehören, ob man es gut heißt oder nicht spielt dabei für die meisten keine Rolle mehr.
Im Endeffekt müssen nahezu alle erdenklichen Szenarien richtig erspielt/durchgespielt und getestet werden, am besten noch vor Release.

Wenn du das alles unter einen Hut bekommst und du einen großteil der PvP-Fangemeinde damit zufrieden stellen kannst, solltest du dich als Entwickler für PvP-Titel bewerben.


----------



## PAN1X (22. Juni 2011)

Du solltest dir mal Lineage II ansehen. Ist überwiegend PVP, gibt aber auch PVE mit vielen Dungeons. Das beliebteste PVP-Event sind die sogenannten Castle Sieges. Dort wird eine leere, von NPCs besetzte Festung von einem Clan mit oder ohne Hilfe eine Allianz (mehrere Clan im Bündnis) eingenommen. Allerdings gibt es auch Castle Sieges mit schon besetzten Festungen. Diese Kämpfe sind weitaus spannender. 

Naja, jedenfalls ist das ein überwiegend auf PVP ausgelegtes MMORPG


----------



## Per4mance (22. Juni 2011)

bei All Points Bulletin gibts auch viel pvp . ich finds besser als gedacht. spiels seit nen paar tagen


----------



## sanmonku (24. Juni 2011)

guild wars... ^^ pvp char ist sofort auf lvl 20... das einzige was noetig ist, ist eine gilde... alleine kommt man nicht weit


----------



## Bulrek (29. Juni 2011)

Age of Conan wäre vieleicht noch interessant.


----------



## callejon1991 (14. Juli 2011)

welches game auch ganz gut is was pvp/rvr angeht ist Warhammer online das problem: der support is grotten schlecht weil die probleme nich erkennen und lösen können hab deswegen ein ganzen account verloren -.-


----------



## COM48 (15. Juli 2011)

sanmonku schrieb:
			
		

> guild wars... ^^ pvp char ist sofort auf lvl 20... das einzige was noetig ist, ist eine gilde... alleine kommt man nicht weit



Ich schließe mich dir an, GW ist für PvP mMn gut geeignet da es sehr viele Arenen und Spielmodi (deathmatch, Kill-Count, Matches mit Gilde, ohne Gilde, nur Spieler, Spieler mit Npcs.....) gibt und dein PvP-Charakter sofort auf der Höchststufe startet, wodurch du dich nicht mal im Singleplayer hochleveln musst.


----------



## EnergyCross (18. Juli 2011)

Metin2 ist sowohl PvE, ist aber auch im PvP sehr weit entwickelt mit vielen Boni, Deff, Off etc. 

Komplett kostenlos (bis auf den Optionalen Itemshop)

Wenn, dann würde ich aber eher auf einem Pserver ausweichen, da der .DE einfach nur mies ist und von yangshoppern, botter und hacker überfüllt ist


----------

